# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  BLATO, Korčula - Mala škola dojenja 1.8.2014.

## Lutonjica

*U petak, 1. kolovoza 2014., u 18,00 sati*, u prostorijama *Udruge Vicenca*,  održat će se radionica o dojenju. Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su trudnice i  njihovi partneri.
*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na broj telefona *098 766 070.*
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se  pronaći na službenim  stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.
  Srdačno,
članice udruge RODA − Roditelji u akciji

----------


## emily

jeeee :Very Happy: 

Renata & Renata  :Dancing Fever:

----------

